
Ask HN: How do you manage multiple project commitments? - alhirzel
What methods have you developed to manage your commitments when they span multiple projects over several years? For instance, do you have any tool that helps you to see upcoming milestones or releases across 6 different products&#x2F;efforts? I need to better manage my commitment level and am looking for help. The best I have done so far is put together a very self-oriented Gantt chart and maintain it, but it is not very ergonomic. Thanks HN!
======
idoh
Story of my life. At the moment I have 10+ projects (due the nature of my
role). I make it work with a pen and a pad of paper.

Every couple of days I go through and clean everything up, it helps to keep
everything top of mind. So in that way the lack of ergonomics is a feature,
not a bug.

